# Arvus lighter showcase



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

G'day Heretics!

So over the last two weeks I've been working on a Forgeworld Arvus Lighter, and my it has been fun! I know my 'showcase' painting skills are about the same level as most heretics' table top level paint jobs (sigh of envy) but I'd like to show it off because at the end of the day, it was a great model to put together and paint, I had a lot of fun and will enjoy using it in story campaigns, random battles and generally as battlefield clutter.

Without further ado:

The lighter on the painting table:









The pilot:









The interior/Cargo bays:









And the hard to see Alpha Legion logo on the back, so I can be happy fielding it with either side of the great war:









Post these photos, I've done a little weathering and added a matte varnish, as well as put a blue tinted windscreen on the cabin. I'm intending to use the interior to practice painting light diffusion, but I need some help to motivate me to get started I think!

Helpful advice or constructive criticism is most welcome.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice work man. I love the arvus, its a quirky little beast


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

+yep agreed..looking good get it finished hehehe


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

very nice - i like the Star wars colours on the pilot :victory:

My only suggestion would be to put some weathering further down on the back ramp, and make it a little heavier at the top on the raised areas. 

Will look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+rep, excellent work and nice touch with the alpha legion symbol on the back


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work, always nice to see some of the lesser known flyers getting a bit of love.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, Varakir this may sound stupid but I had actually forgotten to finish the ramp until you pointed it out! 

Glad you noticed the nod to starwars, I have a pretty much entirely in theme (with fairly minor variation) Guard army and deciding to do the lighter as a 'civilian' craft in whatever colours I liked was a huge relief! Also, I felt a little bit of glee tying a rebel fighter pilot outfit in with a hidden Alpha Legion symbol... I'm sure I can't tell why.

I'm currently working on this month's Army Challenge entry, but once I've got that done and dusted I'll be returning to have fun finishing this... So, watch this space, I suppose.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks pretty good. These little vehicles certainly add character to games.

I look forward to seeing this completed.


----------

